# Flat white



## coffeemaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Has anyone got any tips on making the perfect flat white?

I'm being sent to oxford on monday to be trained on how to make them but really want to shine









Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

2 things to pay attention to;

1. Temperature

2. Milk texture

Don't layer the milk, fold it in

Let me know when you have been trained, I'd be keen to come and sample one of your flat whites.


----------



## coffeemaster (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm really excited about being trained in making it! I've done a fair bit of research online but Starbucks are very particular as to how they like there beverages made! so may need to scrap some of what I have learnt.

Is it also true that using a pre-heated cup helps to preserve the crema?

I will deffinatly let everyone know how the training went!

and fingers X i can do it lol


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck


----------

